# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Strooder >  Any Wood Filament?

## crusty's feet

Will any wood based filament work on the Strooder?  Does anyone know yet?

----------


## Strooder

We are looking into extruding composite filaments with Strooder. We believe it is very likely to work with wood particles/dust. However, it needs to be investigated further to see what kind of effects adding dust may have on maintenance and long term running of Strooder, and what proportions provide the best results. 
We'll keep you posted with any further developments.

----------


## Strooder

Also as an extra point of interest, we currently have a PhD student working with us in the lab experimenting with carbon fiber - ABS filament, which should provide some interesting results. We'll be creating a thread shortly as a place to post all of our filament experiments.

----------


## Strooder

We have now actually confirmed we can extrude wood filament, and print with it.IMG_20150603_125727.jpgI am groot

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

> We have now actually confirmed we can extrude wood filament, and print with it.IMG_20150603_125727.jpgI am groot


We'd be interested to get the information on what you used and what settings that you used on the Strooder.

----------

